# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  SONY 420GS CRT 19" ψυχρή κόλληση " Ίσως "

## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Την αγόρασα το 2001 , μια οθόνη των 1000+ € 
Εδω και 18 μήνες , σε κάθε εκκίνηση από κρύα ..  και μέσα στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα ,  παρουσιάζει μια μικρή ανωμαλία  με γραμμές οριζόντιες 5-6 εκατοστά απόσταση η μια απο την αλλη , με μια μικρή κλίση απο τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά , και ελαφριά αύξηση της φωτεινότητας , όταν συμβαίνει το φαινόμενο. ( διάρκειας 10 δευτερόλεπτα  )      

Την έχω ανοίξει 2-3 φορές , όλες οι κολλήσεις δείχνουν τέλειες και γυαλιστερές .. 

Απο την μια φοβάμαι να μην πάθει τίποτα , θα βάλω τα κλάματα δηλαδή ...
απο την άλλη , * θέλω να επέμβω* , για να είμαι σίγουρος οτι τουλάχιστον ,
η όποια επόμενη βλάβη θα είναι απο πραγματική φθορά υλικού , και όχι από θέμα θερμοκρασίας - επαφής .. κλπ κλπ 

Η οθόνη είναι παρθένα .. δεν έχει  επισκευαστεί ποτέ , και όταν περάσει σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας , δεν προβληματίζετε και δουλεύει άψογα .      


Να πω την αμαρτία μου,  *Όχι*  , δεν την πλάκωσα με το ψυκτικό σπρέι, 
να δω που πονάει ..    
Ελπίζοντας οτι κάποτε , θα έβρισκα την πληροφορία , για το που πονάει ,  
ώστε να επέμβω συγκεκριμένα ..  

Εσείς τι λέτε ?

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα κατανοητο το προβλημα οπως το περιγραφεις ...ισως να ηταν πιο καλα με μια φωτο ....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

1000+ € ?????????
Είναι σωστά τα μηδενικά?

----------


## takisegio

καποιος πυκνωτης την εχει ακουσει μαλλον κοντα στην υψηλη

----------


## tasosmos

@*Stergios_[.gr]:* 
                    Δεδομενου οτι εχει αγοραστει το 2001 πιθανοτατα ναι. Θυμαμαι καπου εκει ειχα αγορασει μια ψιλομουφα 17αρα και ειχε ~250€.
Βεβαια η σημερινη αξια της ειναι... συλλεκτικη, περισσοτερα αξιζουν τα εξαρτηματα αν την διαλυσω.

----------


## takisegio

τι θελεις να κανεις να την βαλεις μουσειο Η να την φτιαξεις;;;;

----------


## dovegroup

> Την αγόρασα το 2001 , μια οθόνη των 1000+  
> Εδω και 18 μήνες , σε κάθε εκκίνηση από κρύα .. και μέσα στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα , παρουσιάζει μια μικρή ανωμαλία με γραμμές οριζόντιες 5-6 εκατοστά απόσταση η μια απο την αλλη , με μια μικρή κλίση απο τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά , και ελαφριά αύξηση της φωτεινότητας , όταν συμβαίνει το φαινόμενο. ( διάρκειας 10 δευτερόλεπτα ) 
> 
> Την έχω ανοίξει 2-3 φορές , όλες οι κολλήσεις δείχνουν τέλειες και γυαλιστερές .. 
> 
> Απο την μια φοβάμαι να μην πάθει τίποτα , θα βάλω τα κλάματα δηλαδή ...
> απο την άλλη , *θέλω να επέμβω* , για να είμαι σίγουρος οτι τουλάχιστον ,
> η όποια επόμενη βλάβη θα είναι απο πραγματική φθορά υλικού , και όχι από θέμα θερμοκρασίας - επαφής .. κλπ κλπ 
> 
> ...


Μετά απο τόσα χρόνια ίσως θέλει άντρα μιά και είναι "Η οθόνη είναι παρθένα" όμως πρίν την βάλεις δίπλα σε αρσενικό πές μας μήπως έχει γίνει και πιό φωτεινή όταν την ανάβεις, δλδ έχει χάσει σχεδόν το μαύρο (ασπρίζει ελαφρώς) σε stand by mode χωρίς σήμα?

Ασε το είδα μετά ασπρίζει ε...και μετά απο λίγο όλα οκ.
Ψάξε τριγύρω στον υψηλής, εχει 2 τρίμμερ απάνω του...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> 1000+ € ?????????
> Είναι σωστά τα μηδενικά?


Ο Κυριάκος δεν παραμυθιάζει ποτέ , και κανέναν .

----------


## HFProject

> 1000 γράφει το τιμολόγιο ?
> 
> Δεν το κατάλαβα. Αφού η αξία είναι 295 ?


Δεν είχα γεννηθεί ακόμα !!!!!

----------


## tasosmos

2001... η δραχμη καταργηθηκε οριστικα αργοτερα.  :Smile:

----------

